# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Voorwand infarct

## Ron62

Hallo,

Ik ben Ron en heb buiten dat ik ernstige rugklachten heb ook hart patient.
11 jaar geleden kreeg ik mijn eerste hartinfarct een voorwand infarct wat voor 60%
beschadigd bleek te zijn er waren 3 stents nodig om het probleem op te lossen.
Daarna heb ik tot 2012 nog 4 x een infarct door gemaakt wat uiteindelijk heeft ge resulteert in
9 stents totaal.
Ik heb nu na deze infarcten een hart falend probleem, 
buiten het hartfalen heb ik een hoge bloeddruk van 180 / 125 daar heb ik ook medicatie voor net als voor mijn hart.
Hierbij moet ik vertellen dat ik NOOIT heb gerookt, maar dat er wel hart en vaat ziekten in de familie voorkomt

mvrgr. Ron

----------

